# view from the office



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Had to share a couple of pics from today.. all of the pics were pre approved from my favorite security gaurd @ bridge harbor.. my man Leroy.. made a short run out for some kings.. found more than we wanted,, hired a new deckhand.. Eva (shes holding the king/port side on the bow pics).. she is ready to fish so when yall need a Capt w deckhand keep me in mind  remember I work for cheap lol!!! 

***captshayne


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i have a feeling this thread is gonna take off......


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> i have a feeling this thread is gonna take off......


or either get deleted lol.. I support equal rights and have no problem with women on the boat.. they wanted pics so what is a capt to do but share them with his fishing buddies 

***captshayne


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Well, glad I was here before it goes south! :slimer: Looks like a good time!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pics thanks for the report.

Matt


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> Great pics thanks for the report.
> 
> Matt


yes sir.. hope yall find some tomorrow!

***captshayne


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

its been an hour and very few replies.....im guessing your title has scared people off!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> its been an hour and very few replies.....im guessing your title has scared people off!


haha right.. I love the view from my office lol.. besides what else do you do when you cant sleep bc the day was so good but look at fishing pics 

***captshayne


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ELOonline said:


> besides what else do you do when you cant sleep bc the day was so good but look at fishing pics
> 
> ***captshayne


fishing pictures? i dont see any here!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

There were fish??? BTW, is this "The Office" out of POC?


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

jdsuperbee said:


> There were fish??? BTW, is this "The Office" out of POC?


there are always fish  pics were taken on the Monkey Business out of freeport, tx

***captshayne


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

piratelight said:


> nice!!!


Actually, EXTREMELY NICE! :biggrin:

swifty


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeh same here wow !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome.. what a nice sneaky title of your post to keep the "heat" off this post... looks like fun, and the ladies got a great deal with you captain'ng.. LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ELOonline said:


> Had to share a couple of pics from today.. all of the pics were pre approved from my favorite security gaurd @ bridge harbor.. my man Leroy.. made a short run out for some kings.. found more than we wanted,, hired a new deckhand.. Eva (shes holding the king/port side on the bow pics).. she is ready to fish so when yall need a Capt w deckhand keep me in mind  remember I work for cheap lol!!!
> 
> ***captshayne


what openings do you have for the rest of the month? I got the urge to go fishing. :help:


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> what openings do you have for the rest of the month? I got the urge to go fishing. :help:


 Put me down with the G-man!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice Bote


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bote? what bote?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*dang,... no one gonna say it?..... hell, i'll say it......*

*SURRENDER THE BOOTY!!!........ :work:*

*







*


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Green for a VERY nice crew!!!


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

*Safety 1st!*

I'm glad to see that you had enough personal floating devices onboard,lol.

Htown


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

What a limit!


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice, but I've seen hotter on camput.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pic's. :biggrin:


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Yep. Great catch capt! Nice king too.


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*limited out.*

full limit of tuna. good work!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

I always like checkin your reports, You always have a good catch Thanks I feel better now:fish:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

didn't you say you needed a new deckhand?


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

B O O B I E S ! ! !


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

haha.. I love you guys!!! we need to get together to eat some fish and have a couple of cold drinks!!! for real though.. Im still looking for part time capt work.. Im running the Net Profit when the boss is down which isnt much and work with Mr Hilton on the Reefman but reef deployment is slow and not much luck finding work for her elsewhere.. so if yall have any leads on someone looking for a capt let me know please  and yall buy some reefs.. support the cause!!! I could prolly get Mr Hilton to let me fill the boat with a hottie crew to deploy your very own reef!!!!

***captshayne


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

all I saw was zebra..weird


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Nice Stern


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I want to hire these three deckhands for my tuna trip.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> I want to hire these three deckhands for my tuna trip.


haha they dont fish without their Capt!!! but I love to fish so lets go 

heres a shot.. they took me to the Hilton on the seawall the day before.

***captshayne


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tag and release.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Tag and release.


haha.. love it.. boom boom boom eh!!!

***captshayne


----------



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

man must be nice


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

YOU ARE DA MAN!

--


ELOonline said:


> haha they dont fish without their Capt!!! but I love to fish so lets go
> 
> heres a shot.. they took me to the Hilton on the seawall the day before.
> 
> ***captshayne


----------



## yoyoma (Jun 29, 2010)

cougars!!!


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Hope you were in state waters because snapper season is closed in federal waters.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

plastics vs natural, the debate continues


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Goags said:


> plastics vs natural, the debate continues


I dont care one way or the other i just like them ALL.


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

oldtrackster said:


> Hope you were in state waters because snapper season is closed in federal waters.


not sure what snapper you are refering to??? typically I dont fish for snapper

***captshayne


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

Here we go, Coastal part II gotta love it


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

How did you get in my dream last night????


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

*Going forward!*

Going forward, please divulge the nature of the photos in the heading.

I was in bed with the wife when I opened this thread. My wife thought I was searching for **** and about got ***** slapped

BWE


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it wrong to save this thread in my favorites ?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I personally like the pink striped snapper the best...I hear its pretty nice this time of year. LOL.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Tarr Balls said:


> Is it wrong to save this thread in my favorites ?


Not unless you are looking to access it quickly.....your a dirty man. :spineyes:


----------

